# Help with odd bottle ?



## David Osborn (Jun 25, 2003)

Heres a piece of an old bottle, the likes of which I' ve never run across. The bottom reads " S-P Labs, Dallas, NY, SF. No idea how tall its supposed to be as the top is missing. The bottom is about 1.5 inches wide. Any ideas to age and use ? -Dave.


----------



## IRISH (Jun 26, 2003)

Looks like a decanter or maybe labware.    " S-P Labs"  made me think of labware so if it' s a glass maker in Dallas I' d say a decanter [] .


----------



## rhwalkerjr (Sep 4, 2009)

I also have a bottle that has "S-P LABS." with DALLAS-N.Y printed inside a circle.


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 4, 2009)

Interesting.. without the "S-P LABS.." I would say the top one looks like a Kool-Aid concentrate bottle and the other one a whiskey or gin.. the embossing is a mystery to me, though..


----------



## athometoo (Sep 4, 2009)

the first bottle is very common here in dallas . comes out of the 20 to 40s dump . i think it was a koolaid flavor bottle . there was 3 different but similar bottles they put out . kept one and now we throw them back . i took my 11yr old daughter with me and she found one we had to keep it . she decorated it with fabric paint and now it sits on her dresser .        sam    p.s    judu i borrowed your pic from an earlier post couldnt find where i had posted my pic . also email me on the thing we talked about .  im good with it .


----------



## capsoda (Sep 4, 2009)

Yep, koolade.


----------



## #1twin (Sep 5, 2009)

They must have made them in a fancy pattern as well, like this one. Glad I know what they were used for now. Thanks Warren[]   Marvin


----------

